# Clippings smell like bananas.



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Anybody else notice this smell after a day? It smells like fresh cut bananas instead of grass.

Possible it's within the soil/water or type of grass?


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

Depends on the grass and if you've sprayed anything on it. It sounds like there might be too much Potassium in the soil, though.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I had purchased cover soil last summer that had optimum levels on 1/2 of the lawn. Rest is native/sandy soil. Maybe it's coming to life and getting a work out in this heat.

Planning on a soil test of both areas later this year after summer. With those results I'll make a amending strategy going forward.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2019)

One time this spring I decided to mix in a bag mow. Kept the clippings in a huge trash can in the garage overnight and it smelled like bananas in the garage for a couple of days.


----------

